# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Aluminium sliding doors

## alisonol

I need to replace an aluminium sliding door (1.8W by 2.06H) 
Can one tell me what they would be worth new to have supplied and fitted? Roughly? 
I am in the Sutherland shire Sydney. Any suggestions on who to use?

----------


## Mands08

Hi,
I'm having the same problem and I've had two quotes, similar measurements to you, and the people who said they would install as well quoted nearly $2300!!!
I am now looking for a place that may just supply the door for us, but it still seems to be around $1400. If anyone out there has any other suggestions??
I have also been looking on ebay - sometimes there are NEW sliding doors etc... at reasonable prices. I guess the trick there is finding the right size.
Good luck!

----------


## billbeee

Hi,
I recently bought two at/2410x 2110 and one at 1810x2110.  
Powder coat with security screens.  Complete frames and door combinations. $3000 total.  Manufacture gives me fixing details and glazing cert. for certifier.  I provide stat. dec. for fixing.   
Took me on average a day each to fix.  Mine was a very easy fix, 
6mm dynabolts to concrete walls.
Actually took probably as long to remove old frames neatly, than fixing new.
The only hassles with a job like this is if you want to change the opening size. A different ball game. 
If you still have good doors, you can change and adjust the rollers to give you a better action. 
Usually sliders are built to standard sizes, because of the requirement for laminated/toughened glass.  Measure outside of frame. 
I would't use Ebay stuff (might not comply to Aus standards) or second hand because I can't get glazing cert.  Your conditions may vary.   
Regards
Bill

----------

